# Mucus Plug or Discharge?



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi


I'm 36+3 today and twice today I've noticed small pieces of thick discharge (about the size of my finger nail) when I've been to the loo.  I have been having lots of discharge recently but it's been quite thin up to now.  This thick stuff is a whitish colour, there's no blood streaked through it.  Do you think this could be my mucus plug coming away in small pieces or is it possible that my discharge just suddenly thickened up?


Thanks


Tiggy x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Tiggy

Sorry for delay in replying I was away with work. 

It could be either. Sounds a bit small for your plug but is possible. 

It is probably more likely to be increased discharge. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Kaz. 

Losing plug was wishful  thinking, I'm hoping things will happen soon. Due to get induced on 5 December, want things to happen naturally before then. 

tiggy xx


----------

